# Buying from Pawn Shops



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I had an experience 2 years ago that caused me to reflect on the morality of buying pawn shop items. I was in London Ontario and while walking around the downtown area I entered a pawn brokers with some guitars in the window. There was a modest Godin solid body that I knew was offered at a very good price so I purchased it. The dealer said it had just come in.

When I returned home I opened the gig bag and it was stuffed with all the previous owner's hand written music exercises and draft songs. It appears to have been owned by a young person who likely had to abandon his guitar because of more pressing monetary needs.

This literally turned my stomach. I tried to find his name on something so I could offer him the instrument back at my cost when he got back on his feet. But I had no luck.

Pawn shops screw people who are down on their luck. Used goods are better bought directly from former owners cutting out the middle man.

I am over reacting to this event or do other posters feel the same?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When the casino opened up across the river from us, pawnshops started springing up like dandelions. So I understand your misgivings about benefitting from the hard times of others.

On the other hand, consider that:

a) Not all pawnshops have an accurate sense of the worth of something, and not all vendors do either. I've seen stuff in Cash Convertors and other places where you think "How on earth can they expect THAT much for it when I can buy it new at such-and-such a place, with warranty, or on kijiji, for less than that?". Low prices can also occur, not because the pawn broker drove a ruthlessly hard bargain, but again, because neither party knew the true worth.

b) There are plenty of folks who probably could sell an item directly, via any of a variety of methods, but prefer not to wait until they land a customer, or else need to unload the item before moving, or some other factor that sets a priority on imediate cash in hand, over best deal. I would hope that such instant cash priorities are not the result of heartbreaking desperation, but I also understand that can happen.

c) People make bad choices, and the most expedient means to rid themselves of such is a pawnshop (which is why they sell wedding rings!).

So, it may be that your apprehension is entirely justified, and you were the unwitting beneficiary of someone's tragedy, and your instincts to correct it are bang on. But maybe not. Either way, you're a good man for wondering about it.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, you can look at it like pawn shops are also sometimes the only entity that can help people in those tough times by giving them money for their items when they need money.

It is difficult to look at it that way - I don't see it that way either but there is a shred of truth in that perspective somewhere.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

In many cases they fall into the "Last Resort" category, same as cash stores, Sterno, and, I suppose, street walkers.

What I don't understand is why middle class folks walk into Pawn Stars and want to sell something for wholesale when they obviously could afford to keep it or sell the item themselves.


----------



## Jamrod (Dec 6, 2008)

mhammer said:


> So, it may be that your apprehension is entirely justified, and you were the unwitting beneficiary of someone's tragedy, and your instincts to correct it are bang on. But maybe not. *Either way, you're a good man for wondering about it*.


Nicely said. I agree.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Krelf said:


> ...When I returned home I opened the gig bag and it was stuffed with all the previous owner's hand written music exercises and draft songs. It appears to have been owned by a young person who likely had to abandon his guitar because of more pressing monetary needs...


Or, it could be that the person saw the light and realized music was not the most desirable or viable career choice and moved onto say... tax accounting. Yeah.

In any event, pawn shops serve a purpose and their prices are dictated by market forces over the long term. If anything, they may be the only (very modest) means by which someone could acquire a decent guitar. So I'm sorry if you are of the persuasion to be burdened with the guilt of the world, but also think of the poor soul that might have gotten that guitar at the only price they could have afforded.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Pawn shops are a necessary evil; instant cash for those in need. yeah they're not gonna get any kind of reasonable value out of their stuff but to people who have lost interest in said item, the 25% of retail value in cash might be worth more to them than something they don't use. if they needed money but wanted to keep it, they have the option of leaving it there as collateral on a loan.

The problem I have with pawn shops is that I don't ever see good deals to be had. They'll buy for peanuts and sell for retail. sure you can haggle them down but who wants to barter with some jackass that makes a living by selling stuff for as much as possible.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I only dug pawn shops before the internet. 3/4 of the time they had no idea of the value of a given model of guitar. Now they look on eBay and add 15%


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I only dug pawn shops before the internet. 3/4 of the time they had no idea of the value of a given model of guitar. Now they look on eBay and add 15%


Eggs actly


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Pawn shops have existed forever, and for a reason. They fill a need.

I've only ever bought one thing at a pawnshop. About 8 months ago a local shop had a Kijijii ad for a Fishman Loudbox Mini. Exactly the acoustic amp I've been wanting. I went in, tested it, haggled a bit and bought it. The pawnbroker said he was surprised that the owner never came back for it. It was the 5th time the guy had pawned it (and his Ibanez guitar); each other time he'd come back and paid it out.

I don't feel bad for the original owner; he made a choice; maybe dictated by rough financial circumstance, but a choice nonetheless. In the past he'd scraped up the cash to get it back, this time he didn't. I don't know (and really don't care to know) if he ever got the cash together and came back to see if he could get his gear back. If I hadn't bought the amp, someone else would have, or it could still be on a shelf somewhere....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

While I appreciate your strong sense of morality, Krelf, the financial woes of those who end up having to pawn things to pay their bills is often brought on by themselves because of unwise purchases and/or spending habits. That is not always the case but it often is. It is also a medium used where people sell items to pay for a drug habit or thieves sell items to pay for an alcohol or drug dependency. 

Or, as Mhammer mentioned that pawn shops started to proliferate after the Casino went in. People were using these shops to pawn items so they could gamble. We have the same thing here in Niagara Falls.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> While I appreciate your strong sense of morality, Krelf, the financial woes of those who end up having to pawn things to pay their bills is often brought on by themselves because of unwise purchases and/or spending habits. That is not always the case but it often is. It is also a medium used where people sell items to pay for a drug habit or thieves sell items to pay for an alcohol or drug dependency.
> 
> Or, as Mhammer mentioned that pawn shops started to proliferate after the Casino went in. People were using these shops to pawn items so they could gamble. We have the same thing here in Niagara Falls.



Every item carries a different story, I agree. In the case of the Godin I suspect it belonged to a student who may have had to give up music to pay tuition, or a young person who was laid off and needed to buy groceries. Times are bad out there and full time work is difficult to find. 

With all of us into music, I hope we can empathize with a person who has to part with their guitar. (And because of the music with it, its likely the only one he owns) It's more of a personal loss than pawning a watch or a piece of jewellery. It's an instument for self-expression, creativity and in some cases companionship. If you play your guitar every day, you would certainly miss it.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I recently started checking the pawn shops local to me for another guitar. There are two near me. One was full of fairly decent instruments, the other full of junk. The junk dealer had one guitar that somewhat interested me, but not for the price. When it was apparent that I wasn't interested in buying anything he had, he was quick to mention he *might have* 2 high end guitars coming in. This, the fact that the place was low end and his appearance being sketchy really turned me off. All I could think of was that he would *find* me what I was after which in my mind, could only mean that it was "stolen to order". This is only my assumption, but it felt very wrong and needless to say, I wont be back. After all, what are the odds that a low end pawn shop magically has _BOTH_ a Gibson Les paul and a US Strat coming in?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Krelf said:


> Every item carries a different story, I agree. In the case of the Godin I suspect it belonged to a student who may have had to give up music to pay tuition, or a young person who was laid off and needed to buy groceries. Times are bad out there and full time work is difficult to find.
> 
> With all of us into music, I hope we can empathize with a person who has to part with their guitar. (And because of the music with it, its likely the only one he owns) It's more of a personal loss than pawning a watch or a piece of jewellery. It's an instument for self-expression, creativity and in some cases companionship. If you play your guitar every day, you would certainly miss it.


I agree with you. It would be a plus if you could tell which situation belonged to each instrument that sits in a pawn shop.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Scotty said:


> _* he was quick to mention he *might have* 2 high end guitars coming in.*_, This, the fact that the place was low end and his appearance being sketchy really turned me off._* All I could think of was that he would *find* me what I was after which in my mind, could only mean that it was "stolen to order". *_


This is what came to my mind as it read the sentence about the high end guitars coming in. How would a pawn shop owner know what was coming in? He would only say this because he could bring in stock "stolen to order" or he was lyingly saying this to get you back in his store.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

or it could be in the back room but still not ready to sell yet but he's thinking that *this* time the guy won't get back to reclaim it, then it hits the floor.



Steadfastly said:


> This is what came to my mind as it read the sentence about the high end guitars coming in. How would a pawn shop owner know what was coming in? He would only say this because he could bring in stock "stolen to order" or he was lyingly saying this to get you back in his store.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I only dug pawn shops before the internet. 3/4 of the time they had no idea of the value of a given model of guitar. Now they look on eBay and add 15%


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I only dug pawn shops before the internet. 3/4 of the time they had no idea of the value of a given model of guitar. Now they look on eBay and add 15%


I looked at a tele down on Main St. in Niagara Falls and it was more like 50-60%. Of course, I just shook my head at the guy and walked out.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I only dug pawn shops before the internet. 3/4 of the time they had no idea of the value of a given model of guitar. Now they look on eBay and add 15%


The ones I've been in have always been overpriced...
Even before ebay and all that...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

zontar said:


> The ones I've been in have always been overpriced...
> Even before ebay and all that...


I scored some sweet guitars when I first started playing, while I was still on the road. Made a lot of money reselling most of them as well. Even some Les Pauls and a bunch of Strats etc. But especially on stuff like Ibanez and some rare US makers. If you knew what to look for you could score big. But today if you happen to hit a really good deal its very rare


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I scored some sweet guitars when I first started playing, while I was still on the road. Made a lot of money reselling most of them as well. Even some Les Pauls and a bunch of Strats etc. But especially on stuff like Ibanez and some rare US makers. If you knew what to look for you could score big. But today if you happen to hit a really good deal its very rare


Well good to hear somebody got a good deal once upon a time...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

back in the day almost all my gear came from the same pawnshop. i developed a relationship with them. it worked for both of us. they gave me a sweet discount, i bought lots of gear, and also brought my friends, and they often bought stuff. when my house got robbed, they called me when someone pawned my stuff.

these days though, i have yet to find a place worth cultivating that kind of thing. especially in this town. there are too many suckers ready to pay too much for things, and if the items don't sell locally they can list them on ebay, or contract them out to someone else for listing online. that's what the ttc does with lost and found items


----------

